# Some copper work



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Some cooling water lines


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You got those fittings hot! :thumbup: Nice job!








Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What are the units?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Why did you chose copper?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

White one is a marine engine V12 1500 Hp. Yellow one is V16 2650 Hp mining truck motor. in a training facility for diesel mechanics.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

SPH said:


> Why did you chose copper?


Looks better, works better, can't use plastics...too much heat!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice looking work. BCuP-5?

Are those drainage fittings? 3" 45 on the vert?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

U666A said:


> Nice looking work. BCuP-5?
> 
> Are those drainage fittings? 3" 45 on the vert?


Type B copper here, all fittings are type A (the thickest) will suit water gas and drainage


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Steel piping is not an option? I'm a little unfamiliar with this application.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

SPH said:


> Steel piping is not an option? I'm a little unfamiliar with this application.


Steel maybe cheaper to buy but labour wise, it would work out more expensive


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Good job, looks good

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is the water chilled or is there a cooling tower??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is there no insulation on the pipe


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> White one is a marine engine V12 1500 Hp. Yellow one is V16 2650 Hp mining truck motor. in a training facility for diesel mechanics.


I wonder If that white marine engine is a cummins? If so I'd love to have that in my living room so I can crank it up and just hear it run :laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I wonder If that white marine engine is a cummins? If so I'd love to have that in my living room so I can crank it up and just hear it run :laughing:
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


You trying to kill your family and chickens


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Steel maybe cheaper to buy but labour wise, it would work out more expensive


 Wondering why those pipes have to be mounted on floor? Tripping hazard??


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is the water chilled or is there a cooling tower??


Water into large radiators 1 for jacket water, and a separate one for aftercooler. Radiators are 6'x6'


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Why is there no insulation on the pipe


It is cooling water...it does get hot though...but how dumb would a diesel mechanic be if he was touching them


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I wonder If that white marine engine is a cummins? If so I'd love to have that in my living room so I can crank it up and just hear it run :laughing:
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No not Cummins.....I'm not allowed to say....the name starts with Widds favorite animal....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> No not Cummins.....I'm not allowed to say....the name starts with Widds favorite animal....


 Rabbits???


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Wondering why those pipes have to be mounted on floor? Tripping hazard??


They are basically display engines, will rarely run and not under load. There will be designated walkways around them!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> They are basically display engines, will rarely run and not under load. There will be designated walkways around them!


 I see... guess u'll be piping in the walkways??


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> No not Cummins.....I'm not allowed to say....the name starts with Widds favorite animal....


Ahh the those are great engines very reliable, those diesel techs will get some great experience off those engines

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## markkitts1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would get them insulated asp


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

markkitts1 said:


> I would get them insulated asp


And I would do an intro asap

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

markkitts1 said:


> I would get them insulated asp


Why?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Adamche said:


> Steel maybe cheaper to buy but labour wise, it would work out more expensive


I dunno about that, we could cut and groove steel faster than soldering. Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

SPH said:


> I dunno about that, we could cut and groove steel faster than soldering. Different strokes for different folks I guess...


Roll groove not to standard here. It is only used for fire/sprinkler service.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SPH said:


> I dunno about that, we could cut and groove steel faster than soldering. Different strokes for different folks I guess...


 Are the grooves counterclockwise down there??


----------

